
Microsoft may be listening to your Skype calls, like every other tech company - Vaslo
https://www.fastcompany.com/90387035/microsoft-may-be-listening-to-your-translated-skype-calls-just-like-every-other-tech-company
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20644984](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20644984).

------
Someone1234
The title is altered and it changes the context:

> Microsoft may be listening to your translated Skype calls, just like every
> other tech company

By simply removing that one word the context changes from "some calls, that
use Microsoft's automated translation system" to "all Skype calls."

~~~
Vaslo
Except I have a word count max, and would have posted it verbatim if not for
that overly tight constraint. How would you have done it??

